# Is there a clinic where I can get a HCG blood test in Pembrokeshire privately?



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi visiting my family in Pembrokeshire during the 2WW and need to get a HCG pregnancy blood test done this Friday to fax results to Spain?  Can anybody recommend anywhere, where I can get this done privately without having a GP referral?  My doctor is in Berkshire and he is not very helpful.

Passenger xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya I don't know anywhere is pembrokeshire, the nearest place would probably be lwc in swansea or you could contact the hospital and ask if they wud do a private beta hcg


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Kara's probably right, I don't think there is anywhere here in Pembs - LWC Swansea is an hour and half - 2 hours  away depending on traffic x


----------

